# moving possesions to mexico, visas, marriage



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been reading through this forum for the last couple days and it has been extremely helpful. Thank you. Unfortunately, it seems to be impossible to find cases where the specifics are equal to mine, so I have some questions.  I'm moving to Mexico in the next month to be with my boyfriend of 4 years, who is in the process of deportation. I want to import all our possessions to move into our house in Hermosillo. We own a moving truck and a car owned and registered in my name that I want to import also. I will have my things in the truck and will be towing the car. 
* Can i import my things with a tourist visa? 
*What do I need to take care of here in Colorado before I try to cross the border? Visa? Insurance? Car and truck registration? Do I do all these things at the border?
*Can I eventually get plates for the vehicles in Mexico? I might be driving them to the US ocasionally for necessities. 
*Ideally, I would like to be able to apply for a inmigrante visa, because I do plan on living, working, and starting a family in Mexico. Can I apply for this visa at a consulate or do I have to wait until I'm in Mexico? What paperwork do they generally ask for?
*Should I go down to Mexico and marry my boyfriend before I try to do all these things?
*Would it be beneficial to put the house in my name as well, or do I need to have a visa first to do this?
*We are not rich, because we have our money tied up in a couple cars and the moving truck, and we've been buying everything we need to live in Mexico. I have US$3,000 in the bank but will have no income coming from the US and my boyfriend and I do not have jobs yet in Mexico. Can I use my parents income as proof of income support coming from the US?

Any answers to these questions would be so helpful. Thank you in advance! Let me know if you need any further information. I hope to continue to be a part of this forum as I transition to my new life in Mexico. :clap2:


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

welcome, seventyhills, and good luck.

i'm new too, so i can only tell you about the help i have received.
the friendly and intelligent folks here deserve any accolade i could think of.
lots of good info, and by good, i mean accurate, thorough and reliable.

but a warning: some, like me, tend to lack judgment at times.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Seventyhills, the first thing you need to do/confirm is that you will qualify for a visa to live in Mexico. From the little you've told us about yourself, I doubt that you do. Your first step should probably be to visit the Mexican Consulate office closest to where you live and ask questions.

I don't know for how long you've been in this relationship with your boyfriend, but it might be best for you to make one or more visits, familiarization trips, to Mexico and in particular the home town of your boyfriend to see if the culture/lifestyle agrees with you and if you like his family and they like you ... if you haven't already done these things.

I'm providing some links below which will take you to good background information, and which will lead you to other sources. Things you've asked about or should be asking about.

Again, we don't know much about you or your situation ... but I don't think you're ready to move to Mexico as soon as next month. 


http://www.rollybrook.com/how_to_move_to_mexico.htm

http://www.mexperience.com/guide/essentials/mexico-entry-requirements.php

http://www.rollybrook.com/car_things.htm


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sorry I didn't give much information. I figured you guys didn't want to hear my life history, and I wasn't sure what was pertinent. Here's some more info:
1. I speak fluent spanish
2. I have been to mexico and know what to expect
3. I know his family well, because they have been visiting us here in the US
4. This is what we have been planning for years because his immigration situation here in the US is impossible (he is NOT a criminal or anything like that, the laws are just messed up)
5. I studied anthropology in college and have always wanted to live somewhere other than US. I'm not sad about leaving, I'm excited.
6. We have no kids. I'm 28, he's 32.
7. The reason I'm in a hurry to leave is because his deportation is very unexpected. We were in the midst of planning a move from CO to AZ because he got a job promotion. Our apartment lease in CO ends on Aug 16. After that I suppose I could find a place to store our things and meet him in Mexico, but we obviously will need our things at some point. We bought the moving truck months ago to be prepared for this situation.
8. This is NOT a snap decision I have made based on ignorance or emotion. It is the only option we have to be together.
9. I can't go to the consulate yet because we were on vacation in Indiana visiting my family when he got picked up, and I won't be home in CO (where my passport is) for another week. I just want to know what to expect when I start this process.

What makes you think that I wouldn't qualify for a visa, especially if we get married? I haven't read anything that would suggest problems in this regard. The most complicated issue seems to be importing all our possessions. I hope you understand the urgency now, and also my determination.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

Also, thank you for the links. I have been reading those websites for information, but they haven't answered all my questions. I'm continuing to search past threads here as well.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lots of questions but I'll start with .... only one vehicle per person. I've also heard there may be restriction on large work trucks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I will add a couple of answers as well:

It is easier to just get a visa once you get to Mexico. Enter on a tourist permit then apply to Migración.

If your parents are making regular deposits to your account, you can use that income to qualify for a visa in Mexico. They will neither know nor care about the source of income.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just a thought, as someone who doesn't yet live in MX: could you start with a 180 day tourist visa, and figure out the rest as you go along?

Even if you need to return to the border to renew it, instead of getting a more permanent visa, it's not the worst thing in the world; you mentioned coming back to the states from time to time, anyway.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are some of importing a truck rules:
Used Vehicles must meet these requirements:

Minimum of 8 years old.
Weigh less than 7054 lbs (3200 Kgs.).
The vehicle must have a gasoline engine.
Bought in either The United States or Canada.
The vehicle cannot have any devices that allow it to transport commercial or oversized loads.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

seventyhills said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry I didn't give much information. I figured you guys didn't want to hear my life history, and I wasn't sure what was pertinent. Here's some more info:
> 1. I speak fluent spanish
> 2. I have been to mexico and know what to expect
> 3. I know his family well, because they have been visiting us here in the US
> ...


Thanks for the quick responses, and for the additional detail.

Regarding the visa process: If you are married to a Mexican I believe the government will fairly quickly issue a visa without the monthly income requirement. That's something important to check-out.

Regarding the marriage: I have no personal experience with that situation. Marriage in the USA seems out of the queston, so someone here may have information to point you to, or share personal experience, regarding what's required to receive permission for you to marry in Mexico.

Documents: When you get to Mexico and find yourself applying for visa, other permissions, whatever, it's likely you will be asked to provide documents issued in the USA and those documents often times must be apostilled. That means you'll have to have the government in the state they were issued affix a certification. Do this before you leave for Mexico or you'll either have to return to the USA to have it done or find someone in the USA do do it for you ... if they're permitted to do so.

Possessions: On a FMM, tourist card, you cannot bring all of the things you say you want to ... without probably paying a hefty duty. I linked a site that includes what tourists are permitted to bring. Not very much. Many will say that in Mexico there's always a way to do things, and maybe your husband will know how to handle this with Mexican Customs at the border .. but the border/customs agents will be lickiing their lips at the thought of making money off of the both of you. Mordida. Bribes. Payoffs. Call it what you want. You'll be a likely candidate. Maybe if you can store the possessions in a mini-storage near the border and then go back for them yourself once you have your visa. There was once a _menaje de casa_ process which I believe is no longer in existence. Others here will know about that.

Bests of luck with all of these short-term challenges.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Regarding the visa process: If you are married to a Mexican I believe the government will fairly quickly issue a visa without the monthly income requirement. That's something important to check-out.


From Rolly Brook's website:

"*If your husband is a Mexican citizen*

If you are married to a Mexican who is employed in México, you can get an FM2 Inmigrante Familiares without having to show an income from outside México. Go to your local INM office to get instructions.

You will need your birth certificate with an apostille and your marriage certificate. If you were married outside México, your certificate will need an apostille and should be registered at city hall before going to INM.

After living in México for two years with this visa, you can apply for citizenship if you wish."

http://www.rollybrook.com/how_to_move_to_mexico.htm#Married


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the quick responses everyone! 

Sparks: I read about the one vehicle limit... Is there any way around that? My father will be helping me take my things to the border so maybe he could import my car? Would it be linked to his visa then? I suppose I could leave the car here, the truck is more important.

Chicois8: do you have a reference for the truck requirements you listed? I meet all but one. My truck is diesel. 

Tundra: thanks for answering my income question. That was very helpful. 

IslaVerde: Yes, I read that about the inmigrante familiares, but he doesn't have a job yet in Mexico, and more than likely we will be self-employed. :confused2:

It's very likely that I will have to go to Mexico on a tourist visa first and we can get married before I apply for a immigrant visa. It's just so frustrating to not be able to take my things and also have to pay for storage here.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been reading a thread about importing diesel trucks to Mexico, it won't let me post the link because I'm too new, but it's titled:

"Diesel trucks in Mexico" -from 2008 


Should I be able to enter the country with it on a temporary permit? Maybe the trouble comes in trying to import it and register it in Mexico... We would like to do this eventually, but we could do this later as he has friends in Tijuana that know more about the customs process for vehicles. Is it illegal to even cross the border in a diesel truck from the US? That would be crazy haha


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Hermosillo is a quick drive to the border so just stay on 6 month tourist visas till you get things figured out.

You would have to sell the vehicle to another person for them to bring it in. You will also be charged a vehicle deposit between 200-400us depending on age.

Many 5th wheels are pulled by diesel pickups as well as big RV's .... so yes you can drive them


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

seventyhills said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick responses everyone!
> 
> Sparks: I read about the one vehicle limit... Is there any way around that? My father will be helping me take my things to the border so maybe he could import my car? Would it be linked to his visa then? I suppose I could leave the car here, the truck is more important.
> 
> ...



Vehicle Exports


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

OK guys... thanks for your help. I'm sooooo tired of reading about this stuff! My current plan is:

Apply for a fm3 (non inmigrante) visa at my local consulate and inquire about the current protocol for importing my belongings through the border. 

Getting a temporary permit to pass the truck through, then while in Mexico, inquire about importing the truck permanently and securing permission to work if necessary.

Does this all sound feasible? Everywhere I'm reading is saying that the menaje de casa is no longer applicable, so does anyone know what they're doing instead?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

seventyhills said:


> OK guys... thanks for your help. I'm sooooo tired of reading about this stuff! My current plan is:
> 
> Apply for a fm3 (non inmigrante) visa at my local consulate and inquire about the current protocol for importing my belongings through the border.


When you apply for that visa with no income you will be able to make your next decision


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> When you apply for that visa with no income you will be able to make your next decision


You can't be given an FM3 if you have no income.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

I will give some answers

It would be best to get visa while in Mexico. You enter on the tourist visa.

You will need an income of about 1400 usd per month coming in and they will ask for the last 3 to 6 bank statements. Preferably mexican bak account. To get a Mexican bank account you need a visa not tourist visa.

One user posted they don't care about income source. Let me tell you that will depend on your luck some will complicate matters and request more documents than just bank statements.

If you get fm3 ( no longer called that) you can renew annually all your life and will never get permanent.

To get permanent you need fm2 (also no longer called fm2) here they want to see over 2700 usd per month. After a few short years you get mex passport or permanent residency

If married, it makes no diferencias unles he has a job. Still, it would depend on the pay of the job.

To get married in Mexico is also another process. One that starts with immigration granting you permission to Mary in Mexico. You pay and provide them documents. When aproved you have 30 days to get married. Forget church wedding that will get more complicated.

So if you don't have the income reqUirements, I hope he gets a good paying job so you get a visa that way. In the meantime you go in 6 months and if nothing started, u go out and come back in for 6 months.


Get ready for a bunch of paperwork and things that do to make logical sense.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

For those of you that seem to be stuck on the income aspect...

I have a job and have had it for years, so how would they be able to tell that the income in my previous bank statements will not be ongoing when I move?

I thought I already stated that my parents are willing to help with the income portion as well as continual support, and was told that the source of income would not matter, so why is this stilll an issue? Is this just not good enough for your sensibilites or would this not be good enough for INM?

Like I said, the problem is getting to Mexico, the problem is importing our things, which I will need an fm2 or fm3 to do.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

seventyhills said:


> 1. I have a job and have had it for years, so how would they be able to tell that the income in my previous bank statements will not be ongoing when I move?
> 
> I thought I already stated that my parents are willing to help with the income portion as well as continual support, and was told that the source of income would not matter, so why is this stilll an issue? Is this just not good enough for your sensibilites or would this not be good enough for INM?


1. The people you will be dealing with at INM are not idiots. If you've been living in the States and have had income from the States, they will assume this income will not continue once you move to Mexico, unless you can prove otherwise.

2. The "sensibilities" of the members of this forum who are giving you advice is not the point. We are just trying to give you the benefit of our experiences with dealing with Mexican bureaucrats, which can vary from office to office of the same government office.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

seventyhills said:


> Like I said, the problem is getting to Mexico, the problem is importing our things, which I will need an fm2 or fm3 to do.


If they are "our" things, and he is a Mexican citizen, that should be an issue that he can take care of, and you won't need to, right? He won't be able to get them packed up, but he could claim them, once back home.

I assume that he's going back a whole lot sooner than you, due to the issues with US Immigration.

What have other Mexicans who have been deported done?


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

Isla, I guess I always assumed that, like here, paperwork is open to manipulation and interpretation. Other than retired people or people moving for job opportunities, who else would be able to rely on income from the US after they move to Mexico? Rich people I guess, which I'm not... haha Oh well, I do appreciate the first-hand knowledge that you all have given me, and I will have to see for myself what is acceptable in the Denver consulate, or in Mexico if need be.

Mick, that's a really great question! I'm not sure what the process is, or if there even _is_ a process for returning possessions to deported persons.  I always figured that they had to leave everything here unless they had a friend or family member with a visa to bring the things back. I'm going to have to look into that.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

I just wanted to give an update for anyone following this thread. I went to the Mexican Consulate in Denver and got a few answers to some questions I was asking here. Evidently there is a process for returning possessions to deported persons, and basically my boyfriend can give me permission to take his things to Mexico free of charge. I need a copy of his deportation order, a copy of his ID and a letter stating his wish to give me permission to import his things. The possessions are limited to $1000 worth of goods and does not include tools, both of which sucks for me.  I might end up having to deal with a freight broker. I will be asking when I go to Mexico this weekend,
Regarding the new requirements for visas, the consulate had no new information. The paper I was given was regarding fm3 visas, and the rules were basically the same ones that have been stated here in various threads. Since I don't need the visa to import our things, I might just travel on the tourist visa until I can get the paperwork together to apply. Since I'll be driving to Hermosillo this weekend, I will be inquiring at the local INM for their specific requirements, in the hope that they will be fewer than required in Denver. I can apply in Denver or in Mexico. I will update when possible. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

seventyhills said:


> I just wanted to give an update for anyone following this thread. I went to the Mexican Consulate in Denver and got a few answers to some questions I was asking here. Evidently there is a process for returning possessions to deported persons, and basically my boyfriend can give me permission to take his things to Mexico free of charge. I need a copy of his deportation order, a copy of his ID and a letter stating his wish to give me permission to import his things. The possessions are limited to $1000 worth of goods and does not include tools, both of which sucks for me.  I might end up having to deal with a freight broker. I will be asking when I go to Mexico this weekend,
> Regarding the new requirements for visas, the consulate had no new information. The paper I was given was regarding fm3 visas, and the rules were basically the same ones that have been stated here in various threads. Since I don't need the visa to import our things, I might just travel on the tourist visa until I can get the paperwork together to apply. Since I'll be driving to Hermosillo this weekend, I will be inquiring at the local INM for their specific requirements, in the hope that they will be fewer than required in Denver. I can apply in Denver or in Mexico. I will update when possible. Thanks for the help everyone!


Thanks for the courtesy of contuing to post the information you're provided with. Others who will follow will benefit from this. :clap2:


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

SO... i made it! it's quite a while later, but i just wanted to give an update on what all happened to me on my adventure moving to mexico. i did the menaje de casa and got it approved at the consulate in denver in one day. (sidenote- the consulate approved things on my menaje that they said they wouldn't, such as tools and food items, plus the total value was probably over US$10,000 instead of the $1,000 they allow) the menaje was free because i had the deportation paperwork from my boyfriend.
after driving from colorado to the border, i crossed at the mariposa truck crossing in nogales, AZ. we barely came to a rolling stop as we crossed the actual border. they didn't ask us any questions or for any paperwork. we then met up with my boyfriend and his brother-in-law and his family. the b-i-l led us to a warehouse looking building right to the left of the aduana checkpoint at 21km into mexico where his sister works with brokers checking imported goods. his sister wasn't working, but the girl in the office knew her well and was expecting us. i gave her two menaje copies of the five the consulate had given me. we left to eat for about an hour then came back and all was approved. (they didn't even bother opening the truck or checking anything against my list!!!! if only i had know that hahaha) we paid them US$250 and they gave us the pidemento paperwork and sealed the truck lock with a piece of plastic that no one was allowed to remove, including aduana officials. 
we then left to cross through the aduana checkpoints. at the first, we pushed a button and it was green so we drove on through, only stopping a little booth where a disinterested girl asked for paperwork. she looked at the pidemento and waved us through. at the next checkpoint we weren't sure which line to join, but again a disinterested girl talking on the phone told us lane three. we pulled through and there was no one there. they were all off to the side inspecting cars. some guy came up and talked to my boyfriend who was driving the truck and asked for our paperwork. i gave him everything i had. looking confused, he took the paperwork to what appeared to be his supervisor and they chatted awile. they both came and took a walk around the truck looking it up and down. my boyfriend jumped out to go talk to them. after they had all been talking for a while, i could tell by my boyfriend's face that this was baaaaad news. they told us that american trucks cannot pass the 21km checkpoint. none of our paperwork mattered, they couldn't let us pass, EVER! they told us that if we tried to pass they could put us in jail and confiscate the truck and all our things and we'd never get them back. welcome to mexico! we reasoned, we begged, we pleaded, i cried, but nothing worked. they kept smiling at us and playing with the drug-sniffing dog as if they couldn't have cared less. the aduana officer we were dealing with (who looked about 18 years old) was kind enough to call some friends of his who could take our things to hermosillo in a trailer for only $15000 pesos! thanks but no thanks! i have a truck in my name with all my things, i'm not going to just leave it here. this circular talking went on and on and on for hours. we sat dejected at the checkpoint trying to stategize but refusing to give up and go back to nogales. my boyfriend called all the most connected people in his family. they talked to all the tramps that hang out at the checkpoint offering to "help" people. they could take our truck through the mountains for us, forget aduana! no thanks.
after the most harrowing 4 hours of my life, the officers changed shifts, by boyfriend gave the new officer on duty US$200 and we passed through like there had never been an issue! haha mexico. we hightailed it out of there high fiving each other until we got pulled over 5 min later by police. AHHHH mexico!!! probably one of the tramps tipped them off as to what we were attempting to do, and they wanted their cut too. my boyfriend gave them US$200 and they let us go. somehow (i'm not sure because i was curled up in the seat sleeping from sheer emotional and physical exhaustion) we made it through all the security checkpoints between nogales and hermosillo and we made it here! we are now in possession of what might be the biggest chocolate (illegallly imported vehicle) in mexico. that probably helped us in the end, because they're not even used to looking for large trucks from the US. 
now we just have the task of trying to sell this unsellable vehicle (trying to take it back to the US is too dangerous). luckily we have family who can help us with that. my in-laws aren't crooks or mafiosos or anything like that, they just happen to know how to get around the laws in their county.
nowadays (about 1.5 months later) we're still just fixing up our house, living on our savings, and trying to find work. the heat is absurd here, but we're happy. thanks for the help everyone!

EDIT- just wanted to add that i don't have wifi yet here, which is inconvenient, and i'm still here on just a tourist visa without problems.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

seventyhills said:


> SO... i made it! it's quite a while later, but i just wanted to give an update on what all happened to me on my adventure moving to mexico. i did the menaje de casa and got it approved at the consulate in denver in one day. (sidenote- the consulate approved things on my menaje that they said they wouldn't, such as tools and food items, plus the total value was probably over US$10,000 instead of the $1,000 they allow) the menaje was free because i had the deportation paperwork from my boyfriend.
> after driving from colorado to the border, i crossed at the mariposa truck crossing in nogales, AZ. we barely came to a rolling stop as we crossed the actual border. they didn't ask us any questions or for any paperwork. we then met up with my boyfriend and his brother-in-law and his family. the b-i-l led us to a warehouse looking building right to the left of the aduana checkpoint at 21km into mexico where his sister works with brokers checking imported goods. his sister wasn't working, but the girl in the office knew her well and was expecting us. i gave her two menaje copies of the five the consulate had given me. we left to eat for about an hour then came back and all was approved. (they didn't even bother opening the truck or checking anything against my list!!!! if only i had know that hahaha) we paid them US$250 and they gave us the pidemento paperwork and sealed the truck lock with a piece of plastic that no one was allowed to remove, including aduana officials.
> we then left to cross through the aduana checkpoints. at the first, we pushed a button and it was green so we drove on through, only stopping a little booth where a disinterested girl asked for paperwork. she looked at the pidemento and waved us through. at the next checkpoint we weren't sure which line to join, but again a disinterested girl talking on the phone told us lane three. we pulled through and there was no one there. they were all off to the side inspecting cars. some guy came up and talked to my boyfriend who was driving the truck and asked for our paperwork. i gave him everything i had. looking confused, he took the paperwork to what appeared to be his supervisor and they chatted awile. they both came and took a walk around the truck looking it up and down. my boyfriend jumped out to go talk to them. after they had all been talking for a while, i could tell by my boyfriend's face that this was baaaaad news. they told us that american trucks cannot pass the 21km checkpoint. none of our paperwork mattered, they couldn't let us pass, EVER! they told us that if we tried to pass they could put us in jail and confiscate the truck and all our things and we'd never get them back. welcome to mexico! we reasoned, we begged, we pleaded, i cried, but nothing worked. they kept smiling at us and playing with the drug-sniffing dog as if they couldn't have cared less. the aduana officer we were dealing with (who looked about 18 years old) was kind enough to call some friends of his who could take our things to hermosillo in a trailer for only $15000 pesos! thanks but no thanks! i have a truck in my name with all my things, i'm not going to just leave it here. this circular talking went on and on and on for hours. we sat dejected at the checkpoint trying to stategize but refusing to give up and go back to nogales. my boyfriend called all the most connected people in his family. they talked to all the tramps that hang out at the checkpoint offering to "help" people. they could take our truck through the mountains for us, forget aduana! no thanks.
> after the most harrowing 4 hours of my life, the officers changed shifts, by boyfriend gave the new officer on duty US$200 and we passed through like there had never been an issue! haha mexico. we hightailed it out of there high fiving each other until we got pulled over 5 min later by police. AHHHH mexico!!! probably one of the tramps tipped them off as to what we were attempting to do, and they wanted their cut too. my boyfriend gave them US$200 and they let us go. somehow (i'm not sure because i was curled up in the seat sleeping from sheer emotional and physical exhaustion) we made it through all the security checkpoints between nogales and hermosillo and we made it here! we are now in possession of what might be the biggest chocolate (illegallly imported vehicle) in mexico. that probably helped us in the end, because they're not even used to looking for large trucks from the US.
> ...


I would like to read your post, but in the form you've sent it, no way! Please break it into shorter paragraphs and use capital letters, please!!


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I would like to read your post, but in the form you've sent it, no way! Please break it into shorter paragraphs and use capital letters, please!!


the paragraphs that i use follow standard literary format and i'm not going to go back and capitalize the letters for you. you should be grateful that i use punctuation and can spell.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

seventyhills said:


> the paragraphs that i use follow standard literary format and i'm not going to go back and capitalize the letters for you. you should be grateful that i use punctuation and can spell.


She should be grateful? No one is under obligation to read what you write, you know. IslaVerde was giving you a heads up that people might find your post difficult to read, and she's right. If you don't care, fine, but please don't act as if you're doing us a favor by being too lazy to format your message.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

makaloco said:


> She should be grateful? No one is under obligation to read what you write, you know. IslaVerde was giving you a heads up that people might find your post difficult to read, and she's right. If you don't care, fine, but please don't act as if you're doing us a favor by being too lazy to format your message.


All right. This is enough. Any more comments on this subject and I will delete all of the comments that followed SeventyHills long post, starting with Isla Verde's.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

seventyhills said:


> SO... i made it! it's quite a while later, but i just wanted to give an update on what all happened to me on my adventure moving to mexico. i did the menaje de casa and got it approved at the consulate in denver in one day. (sidenote- the consulate approved things on my menaje that they said they wouldn't, such as tools and food items, plus the total value was probably over US$10,000 instead of the $1,000 they allow) the menaje was free because i had the deportation paperwork from my boyfriend.
> after driving from colorado to the border, i crossed at the mariposa truck crossing in nogales, AZ. we barely came to a rolling stop as we crossed the actual border. they didn't ask us any questions or for any paperwork. we then met up with my boyfriend and his brother-in-law and his family. the b-i-l led us to a warehouse looking building right to the left of the aduana checkpoint at 21km into mexico where his sister works with brokers checking imported goods. his sister wasn't working, but the girl in the office knew her well and was expecting us. i gave her two menaje copies of the five the consulate had given me. we left to eat for about an hour then came back and all was approved. (they didn't even bother opening the truck or checking anything against my list!!!! if only i had know that hahaha) we paid them US$250 and they gave us the pidemento paperwork and sealed the truck lock with a piece of plastic that no one was allowed to remove, including aduana officials.
> we then left to cross through the aduana checkpoints. at the first, we pushed a button and it was green so we drove on through, only stopping a little booth where a disinterested girl asked for paperwork. she looked at the pidemento and waved us through. at the next checkpoint we weren't sure which line to join, but again a disinterested girl talking on the phone told us lane three. we pulled through and there was no one there. they were all off to the side inspecting cars. some guy came up and talked to my boyfriend who was driving the truck and asked for our paperwork. i gave him everything i had. looking confused, he took the paperwork to what appeared to be his supervisor and they chatted awile. they both came and took a walk around the truck looking it up and down. my boyfriend jumped out to go talk to them. after they had all been talking for a while, i could tell by my boyfriend's face that this was baaaaad news. they told us that american trucks cannot pass the 21km checkpoint. none of our paperwork mattered, they couldn't let us pass, EVER! they told us that if we tried to pass they could put us in jail and confiscate the truck and all our things and we'd never get them back. welcome to mexico! we reasoned, we begged, we pleaded, i cried, but nothing worked. they kept smiling at us and playing with the drug-sniffing dog as if they couldn't have cared less. the aduana officer we were dealing with (who looked about 18 years old) was kind enough to call some friends of his who could take our things to hermosillo in a trailer for only $15000 pesos! thanks but no thanks! i have a truck in my name with all my things, i'm not going to just leave it here. this circular talking went on and on and on for hours. we sat dejected at the checkpoint trying to stategize but refusing to give up and go back to nogales. my boyfriend called all the most connected people in his family. they talked to all the tramps that hang out at the checkpoint offering to "help" people. they could take our truck through the mountains for us, forget aduana! no thanks.
> after the most harrowing 4 hours of my life, the officers changed shifts, by boyfriend gave the new officer on duty US$200 and we passed through like there had never been an issue! haha mexico. we hightailed it out of there high fiving each other until we got pulled over 5 min later by police. AHHHH mexico!!! probably one of the tramps tipped them off as to what we were attempting to do, and they wanted their cut too. my boyfriend gave them US$200 and they let us go. somehow (i'm not sure because i was curled up in the seat sleeping from sheer emotional and physical exhaustion) we made it through all the security checkpoints between nogales and hermosillo and we made it here! we are now in possession of what might be the biggest chocolate (illegallly imported vehicle) in mexico. that probably helped us in the end, because they're not even used to looking for large trucks from the US.
> ...


I´ve heard that a truck with US plates cannot get permission to travel past the border without some kind of special license and that is commercially given to US trucks over a certain size by Mexican customs and another agency like our Department of Transport, I forget what is called here, paperwork, not just large vans or pickups. We had a discussion as to what the size limit was one day in our chat group at the corner OXXO in Mexicali and they came up with a cargo van of 3.5 tons was the first of the group of trucks to get into this class even though I see US plated American pickups that are 3.5 tons down here so maybey it is 5 ton trucks and over. If your truck is a cargo van of less than 5 tons I would guess you could easily drive it from Hermosillo to the border quickly to get rid of it especially if it is completely empty. Some extra large RVs are on over 5 tons frames, aren´t they. Not that matters. The paperwork you do have might get you through the checkpoints going north with no problem as they concentrate on other things.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

makaloco said:


> She should be grateful? No one is under obligation to read what you write, you know. IslaVerde was giving you a heads up that people might find your post difficult to read, and she's right. If you don't care, fine, but please don't act as if you're doing us a favor by being too lazy to format your message.


I apologize if it's as bad as you say. I was unaware of the difficulties involved in comprehending that a sentence starts after a period when no capital letter is involved. I will try to be better starting now.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I´ve heard that a truck with US plates cannot get permission to travel past the border without some kind of special license and that is commercially given to US trucks over a certain size by Mexican customs and another agency like our Department of Transport, I forget what is called here, paperwork, not just large vans or pickups. We had a discussion as to what the size limit was one day in our chat group at the corner OXXO in Mexicali and they came up with a cargo van of 3.5 tons was the first of the group of trucks to get into this class even though I see US plated American pickups that are 3.5 tons down here so maybey it is 5 ton trucks and over. If your truck is a cargo van of less than 5 tons I would guess you could easily drive it from Hermosillo to the border quickly to get rid of it especially if it is completely empty. Some extra large RVs are on over 5 tons frames, aren´t they. Not that matters. The paperwork you do have might get you through the checkpoints going north with no problem as they concentrate on other things.


 I appreciate your help, but I'm referring to a 26 foot, 26,500 lb behemoth that's easily worth $200,000 pesos. Now that you mention it, I think the officer mentioned that I could go apply for a permit, but he also told me that wouldn't grant it so why bother. It's dangerous to have the truck here, because technically that can confiscate it at any time. I have gone to the trouble of removing the US plates though, and I hope to have it sold regardless of status in the next month or two. I actually stand to make a larger profit by selling it here in MX than I would if I hauled it back. 
I've the first to admit that I shouldn't be starting off my life here with illegal activities, but sometimes there really is no choice but to take part in the curruption if you don't want to get royally screwed.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Chicois8

On importing a vehicle, you say it must be min 8 yrs old. Is that the most up to date regulation? I am asking because I was reading up on it recently and one page I found says there was no min yr requirement for american citizens. Do you know what website I could find out for sure before we purchase a vehicle to take to mex? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

seventyhills said:


> I appreciate your help, but I'm referring to a 26 foot, 26,500 lb behemoth that's easily worth $200,000 pesos. Now that you mention it, I think the officer mentioned that I could go apply for a permit, but he also told me that wouldn't grant it so why bother. It's dangerous to have the truck here, because technically that can confiscate it at any time. I have gone to the trouble of removing the US plates though, and I hope to have it sold regardless of status in the next month or two. I actually stand to make a larger profit by selling it here in MX than I would if I hauled it back.
> I've the first to admit that I shouldn't be starting off my life here with illegal activities, but sometimes there really is no choice but to take part in the curruption if you don't want to get royally screwed.


As I understand it, you now have the truck in Mexico, but it was brought in under the table so to speak, so you have no Mexican documentation for it. If that is the case, I don't see why anyone in Mexico would want to buy it. There is no title, and they would have no way to register it. They would have big problems the first time they were ever stopped for any reason. Maybe someone in a rural area where laws are not enforced would buy it. But it seems like anyone buying it would only pay a fraction of its market value.

Wouldn't your best strategy at this point be to return it to the US and sell it there, assuming you could get it to the border without being stopped.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking the same as TundraGreen after reading your post (sorry, but it was a bit difficult to read).

You don't have an "illegally imported" truck. It was never imported. You simply have an illegal truck that no one will want to buy and, even if they did, certainly not for anywhere near market value since buying it would put them in danger of losing their investment every time they drive it. Plus, as TD mentioned, they wouldn't be able to register it or get legitimate plates for it since it has no Mexican title.

The money that you will lose (below its market value in the US) trying to sell it in Mexico on the black market will be far more than it would have cost you to hire movers to bring your stuff down so I'm not sure why you chose to do it this way.

Head for the border with the truck ASAP and hope beyond hope that they don't stop you. Unfortunately, the Federales love to stop trucks -- 85% of all the vehicles I have ever seen pulled over on the highway are trucks.

Uffff, good luck. You're in a tough spot.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

IR: writing style.

A good portion of those of us in this forum are over 50, many are over 70, and a lot of them have the most knowledge of MX and its laws.

At any age, large blocks of unbroken text are difficult to read, and again, if you are over 70, many of the shortcuts learned from texting are unfamiliar.

Anyone is free to write any way that he or she wishes.

But if one's goal in writing in a forum is both to be understood and to get helpful feedback, writing in a way that's easiest to read is best.

It's not a value judgment on the person, just on how much effort any individual is willing to put into reading that person's posts. Large blocks of text = large effort.

Concise writing and/or smaller blocks of text = less effort.

Less effort = more readers.

More readers = more helpful responses.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> IR: writing style.
> 
> A good portion of those of us in this forum are over 50, many are over 70, and a lot of them have the most knowledge of MX and its laws.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself. The purpose of forums like these is to communicate with people we've never met, but whom we hope can help us with our transition to and new life in Mexico. If you post great gobs of text with no paragraphing or proper spacing or capital letters, then you are driving a wedge between your message and its potential readers.

Texting shortcuts are useful when you're texting short pithy messages to friends and family. They are not useful when posting to websites like this one, IMHO.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for the imput everyone. I will make an effort to make my posts more readable in the future. 

I wasn't posting necessarily asking for assistance with the truck. I just merely wanted to continue to report on my situation and how I accomplished what I had considered to be impossible a few months ago. There had been a dearth of information on the internet regarding the regulations of passing large cargo vehicles into Mexico and I thought this information might be useful for someone. 

The truck is no longer my problem. My brothers-in-law came up from Sinaloa on Saturday and took it back with them. They are buying it from us to convert into an insulated truck to transport shrimp from Sinaloa to Hermosillo. They were unconcerned about the truck not having papers, because this is Mexico, and just because it's a law doesn't mean poeple have to follow it. They used papers and plates from a similar truck and with their connections they had no problems. They will have no trouble "legalizing" the truck so that no federal would be the wiser. We had several people offer to buy the truck, so I would assume that this is common knowledge among Mexicans.

From what I have witnessed, it's not easy to understand how things work in Mexico. Coming from the US, I'm so used to that type of infrastructure and find things confusing here. I'm lucking to have an amazing boyfriend (soon to be husband) and his huge family to help me navigate everything. I love it here, and couldn't be happier with how things turned out.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

seventyhills said:


> Thank you for the imput everyone. I will make an effort to make my posts more readable in the future.
> 
> I wasn't posting necessarily asking for assistance with the truck. I just merely wanted to continue to report on my situation and how I accomplished what I had considered to be impossible a few months ago. There had been a dearth of information on the internet regarding the regulations of passing large cargo vehicles into Mexico and I thought this information might be useful for someone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I am glad you found a solution that didn't include any of the dire predictions that some of us made.

Mexico is a curious place. It is has neither the rigid adherence to rules and laws at all times that I see in Germany for example. Nor is it like the Alaska that I grew up in where pretty much anything was okay. I drank in bars when I was still in Junior high school and people routinely carried guns in the passenger cabin on airplanes. 

In Mexico often the laws are strictly enforced but not always. For those of us who didn't grow up here and may be still learning the language, it is usually a good idea to follow the rules. And that is the advice some of us gave you. But obviously that is not always the only route in Mexico. Anyway, I am glad it worked out for you.


----------

